# Mystery Insect in Terrarium - Looks like black wasp?



## ohpaddy (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi, I just saw this insect sitting in the middle of the terrarium. I have no idea where it came from, it must have hatched from the soil perhaps? It looks a bit like a wasp but fully black? Can this thing attack my frog or bite me? I am inherently tense around wasps so it gives me the creeps.


----------



## ohpaddy (Jan 20, 2021)

ohpaddy said:


> Hi, I just saw this insect sitting in the middle of the terrarium. I have no idea where it came from, it must have hatched from the soil perhaps? It looks a bit like a wasp but fully black? Can this thing attack my frog or bite me? I am inherently tense around wasps so it gives me the creeps.
> View attachment 297443


Is this a soldier fly? And will it be okay for dart frog to eat it? I tried to google to identify but i am unsure.


----------



## klc21473 (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm just a beginner - so take what I say with a grain of salt, but I had some black soldier fly larvae in a separate container and they turned into ugly flies that looked similar to that.


----------



## Danio27 (Oct 1, 2010)

ohpaddy said:


> Hi, I just saw this insect sitting in the middle of the terrarium. I have no idea where it came from, it must have hatched from the soil perhaps? It looks a bit like a wasp but fully black? Can this thing attack my frog or bite me? I am inherently tense around wasps so it gives me the creeps.
> View attachment 297443


It looks like a black soldier fly.


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

_*Hermetia illucens*_, the *black soldier fly*

Source: Hermetia illucens - Wikipedia


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Correct black soldier fly. Not dangerous, larvae even used as pet food


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------

